# Want crew next year



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all. I posted earlier this year but since we had our first child boat repairs were not in the works. Next year w/ my bonus at work I'll be fixing it up and was debating a commercial license and doing some work on the weekends but a post in the networking boards nixed that.

I would like to take a couple people out occasionally and will cover all expenses. Here is the catch: It is a 14 ft boat that I will be converting to a tiller to open up more room. If lobster is within reach of a 14 footer I will take people out frequently and cover everything for a share of the lobster. I don't dive and will be learning how to freedive but I love lobster but don't get it very often...not sure if freediving for lobster is possible for a newbie so I need help!

Also, any freedive trips that I will go, I don't mind covering the fuel since I'll be going out anyway and a 14 ft boat w/ a 45 hp motor doesn't burn up a bunch of fuel...we typically go out at the pass from navy point on a few gal unless spanish are running and we troll.

Anybody interested it'll be next year, but wanting to cast my net out now so I can go as soon as the boat is fixed.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like you would be a little over your head with that plan. 14' boat is small enough with just 2 people and a few rods, you throw dive gear and multiple people it could be down right dangerous in the Gulf.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Sounds like you would be a little over your head with that plan. 14' boat is small enough with just 2 people and a few rods, you throw dive gear and multiple people it could be down right dangerous in the Gulf.


Wouldn't be taking rods, and wasn't sure how far out the lobster spots are...was thinking within site of land, no?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

No.
If you can see the pass in a 14'r your way to close!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

advobwhite said:


> Wouldn't be taking rods, and wasn't sure how far out the lobster spots are...was thinking within site of land, no?


I'm saying just a few rods and tackle box takes up a lot of room in a 14' boat much less having dive gear. Dive gear would be near impossible. I understand you are not taking rods with you.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I would never take a 14 ft boat in the gulf even on a calm day. Things can change too fast out there and you will be way over your head. I've been in the bay in a 14 ft flat bottom boat and a nine ft wide v hull boat and when the waves got to two ft it was horrible. We took a beating and it got up to 3 ft waves as a storm came in out of no where with the 14 footer. I never want to be in that situation again, i was waoting for the boat to flip and sink.There is very little room like splitting said for dive gear since it does get crowded with basic fishing gear. It's honestly not worth possibly your life to get some lobster but if you do decide to try it have a floating waterproof vhf and have your life jackets ready.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know many divers who would venture out in a 14' boat. Especially not for lobster. Gotta go at least 10 miles for that.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm really hoping this was a joke. 14', no radio, forget Sea Tow, dive gear, 2 people, no watch, just guessing on the anchor, forget the chain, coming in on an out going tide. All we need is a cooler full of beer!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> I would never take a 14 ft boat in the gulf even on a calm day. Things can change too fast out there and you will be way over your head. I've been in the bay in a 14 ft flat bottom boat and a nine ft wide v hull boat and when the waves got to two ft it was horrible. We took a beating and it got up to 3 ft waves as a storm came in out of no where with the 14 footer. I never want to be in that situation again, i was waoting for the boat to flip and sink.There is very little room like splitting said for dive gear since it does get crowded with basic fishing gear. It's honestly not worth possibly your life to get some lobster but if you do decide to try it have a floating waterproof vhf and have your life jackets ready.


I've fished out of this boat my whole life around Mcrae jetties and just past the rock jetties on Mcrae side(on flat days). We haven't had any problems except for one time we got hit w/ some unexpected 3 footers that weren't forecast. Ride home sucked and took about 2 hrs to get from jetties to navy point but didn't have any fear of capsizing the boat due to my grandfather's experience @ the wheel. Its a V hull and I wouldn't take a flat bottom anywhere past sanders beach. IMHO just watch the weather and be prepared to come in early if needed and a 14 ft boat can handle mcrae or within 200 yds in the gulf. I thought that there were lobster spots within reach of these limitations but guess if/when I do start freediving, I'll stick to 3MB area and jetties off of ft mcrae/pickens.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

jspooney said:


> I don't know many divers who would venture out in a 14' boat. Especially not for lobster. Gotta go at least 10 miles for that.


That's a no go in my boat! 

Didn't realize they were that far out or I wouldn't even ask!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

lastcast said:


> I'm really hoping this was a joke. 14', no radio, forget Sea Tow, dive gear, 2 people, no watch, just guessing on the anchor, forget the chain, coming in on an out going tide. All we need is a cooler full of beer!


Not a joke but didn't realize lobster were that far out. I'll put in at navy point and make a run to joe patti's if I want lobster on the boat!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good call, but that might be a rough ride too!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Not rough for that run lastcast, just slow compared to the fancy 21'+ center consoles with 2-4 outboards(I saw one a few yrs ago that was probably a 26-30' w/ quad 250 or 300's, one engine is more than my boat!)....we typically run into rougher "weather" from the wake of the big guys than we do the actual waves. Like I said, its nice to get a nice weather window, run around the jetties, troll all day around pickens and come back on about $15 in gas. Maybe when I can afford the $200-$300 gas bills I'll get a bigger boat and get fresh lobster but by the time I do that I can eat lobster for breakfast lunch and dinner from joe patti's. 

Thanks for the honest info about where the lobster are located.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know of any lobster spots that are close in.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That boat will work for lobster about 850 miles SW of here. Free diving also, key West is the place here's an example from August.


----------

